# Emergen-C



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Does anyone else drink this? I love it, and swear that it helps me ward off colds. I just thought I should check and see if anyone knows of any reason not to take it. I usually take one with some water and some echinacea a few nights a week.

If I also take a multivitamin, am I overdosing in any one area?


----------



## Chi-Chi Mama (Mar 13, 2002)

I'm wondering about his too, dh loves that stuff.. i haven't tried it, basically b-coz i don't know anything about it.


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes yes yes! I've been using it for over 10 years & have turned many people on to it.

I only use it when I feel a cold coming on though, and don't take vits when using it. It has HUGE rdas, doesn't it? Honestly, that's concerned me a little & should look into it further.

They also have it for kids now.


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 14, 2001)

I love the stuff too. It comes in different flavors. I don't like the strawberry or cherry (I forget which one) flavor. The citrus is my favorite.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Yeah, I've been eating it since I was a kid. Not daily, but quite often. I love the new orange flavor!


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

I've been taking it, too. Not so much for warding off colds but for the quick energy bost it gives me. Greatpick me up for those occasional mid afternoon energy crisis...


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

I love emergen C so does my whole family! it was so important when I was working 12 hr. graveyard shifts, to keep me healthy & alert! We take it more of it in the fall & winter. I add a little to my hummingbird feeder & boy do they gobble it up! (You'll pee out what the body doesn't need!) We love the Cola flavor!MMM....
As far as echinacea goes, you might be well to use it for 3 days then give it a 1-2week break in between. Also, I always have zinc lozenges in the first aid cold/flu arsenal along with elder blossom & peppermint for tea!And GARLIC! Never underestimate the power of garlic!


----------



## SoHappy (Nov 19, 2001)

I had some once and appreciated the zing it gave me, but it's a little pricey. My aunt with Multiple Sclerosis takes Emergen-C whenever she feels an episode coming on. It helps her greatly and is well worth the money for her. She heard about it in her support group.


----------



## bellamama (Aug 8, 2002)

I love emergen c! I drink the raspberry warm in the winter and cold in the summer. It really helps with headaches. Sometimes if I feel a little dehydrated from breastfeeding and feel a headache coming on, This sure does do the trick. So next time you have a headache, try it and see if it works for you







melanie


----------



## New Moon (Aug 4, 2002)

I love the stuff! It really does help me ward off illness and stay awake at births







I havent heard of anything bad about it...an EMT I know thinks it works because it has sugar in it, but I dont think thats true at all.
Blessings
New Moon


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

takes 2 emergen c's in one bottle of penta, up to three times per day...swears the stuff makes him feel better. That is up to 6,000 mg. of vit C per day!!





















No diarrea or adverse side effects noted as of yet.


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo (Nov 19, 2001)

We love it too! I get it at Trader Joe's so it's not too expensive. Whenever any of us seems to be coming down with something, I mix 'em up an orange flavor (our favorite) either warm or cold. Seems to really help!


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

There's another kind, Ester-C some people like better. But Emergen-c's rda aren't that huge...and you can get a sugar free one.


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

This stuff is great for many ailments-general pick-me-up, help for chasing away a cold, even good for excessive partying. These are the many flavors it comes in-Original lemon lime,tropical, tangerine,orange, cranberry, raspberry, cola, coffee, lite(no sweetener), with msm, with glucosamine & chondroitin, & lo-cal(with nasty nutra-sweet) plus strawberry for kids.

The main concern if taking regularly & not using the lite is sugar from the fructose sweetener. The high vit c is a debated issue, but we only absorb around 200mg at a time at best, so the other 800mg is flushed out of the system anyway. b vitamins are water soluble, so we just piss out any extra, & the minerals are in small qty. For anyone wanting smaller doses, the nutrients are halved in the kids & coffee formulas.

The company that makes Emergen-C also makes a bunch of other stuff, including Electro-Mix, a powdered electrolite that you mix in water. This was very helpful while I was in labor. There is more info on their products on their website www.alacer.com You can buy through the site too, but if you can purchase locally it will probably be cheaper. They look to be charging full retail prices on their website.


----------



## wings62 (Dec 12, 2001)

I buy boxes of it at Trader Joes. I really think it has helped us stay cold-free so far this winter. Even my 11 yr old who is usually a snot box from Halloween through March or April is staying well so far.


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

I forgot to mention that the high acid content (from the high amt of c) can eat away at tooth enamel. This could potentially be a serious concern for those who consume lots all the time. One way to get around this is to rinse your mouth out with water after drinking, or what i usually do is drink the mix with 2-3 times the recommended water, so it is much weaker.

ps-bestbirths, you might want to give your son the one with msm, if you aren't already. it is a natural sulfur (not sulfa) compound that is helpful for allergies, as well as joint pain (is anti-inflammatory) and good for skin too (helps with acne & such).


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks for the tip. I asked ds if it was just the fructose high that was making him feel better, he said he loved what he was taking now, and it took him a long time to get used to the taste, and he doesn't want to switch to the lite. We will try an msm though, the "improves acne" part of that scenario may make him consider it, along with the improving aches and pains, he has a lot of those. As far as removing the enamel on his teeth.....LOL ds doesn't hardly ever BRUSH his teeth, the C is probably the only thing eating the grunge off!!







: Seriously though, what would I look for to see if his tooth enamel is being affected?


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

You could put the packets in a fruit juice or ice tea that he likes for flavor, or even mix one packet lite w/ msm with a packet of the flavor he likes.

As to the enamel question, not sure what it would look like. You could ask in the dental forum, or ask your dentist. But I know it can be a problem with the chewable vit c they give kids a lot, there's only one chewable I know of that is not so acidic, Rainbow Light makes it.


----------

